# Problems with my 7D



## fishing4sanity (Feb 6, 2014)

If my camera is set in Auto or CA or any of the 3 camera user settings (C1 to C3) the shutter release works normal and a photo is taken.  If I have it in Aperture Priority (perhaps my most used mode), Shutter Priority, Manual or Program modes the camera locks its exposure and focus as normal, but when I depress the shutter release the rest of the way it sounds like the shutter actuates, but the view finder goes black and no picture is taken.  The viewfinder remains blacked-out and then if I touch the shutter release again it takes a picture wherever the camera is then pointed.  I used the camera a couple of days ago without any issues.  I'm not sure if i accidentally changed a setting or if I have a real problem with the camera.  I hope this is just a "DOH" moment on my part.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Flare (Feb 6, 2014)

Check your mirror lockup function.


----------



## fishing4sanity (Feb 6, 2014)

So it was just another "DOH" moment on my part.  Strange thing is I don't know how that got changed in the first place.  Thanks!


----------

